# [QBasic] WLAN-Messages von CE empfangen



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!
Ich weis, meine Überschrift sagt nicht viel aus, deshalb eine kurze Erklärung:

Meint ihr es ist möglich eine Tastaturemulation in einer Sprache zu schreiben mit der man Wireless LAN - Daten als normale Tastatureingaben ausgeben kann?

Kurze Beschreibung warum:
Ich will von meinem PocketPC (PocketPC 2002 als OS) aus einen Befehl senden (z.B. Eingabetaste) der dann auf meinem Rechner dort so ankommt (hier: Eingabetaste) und irgendwelche Funktionen in einem Programm aufruft.
Das heißt, ich habe ein Formular in dem ein paar Werte eingetragen werden, das Programm (auf dem PocketPC) sendet die Daten über WLAN an eine Workstation (Windows98/2k/NT) und soll nun diese Daten in einem Programm (DOS, geschrieben mit QBasic) auswerten lassen (Programm ist schon vorhanden). Also soll der PocketPC wie eine Art Tastatur arbeiten die ich an meinem Rechner angeschlossen habe.

Ich hoffe das war soweit verständlich erklärt. Bei weiteren Fragen meldet euch einfach mal bei mir.

Gruß, digi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. Oktober 2002)

Also, für jeden den es interessiert:

Es gibt unter QBasic keine Möglichkeit einen Server für ein LAN zu erstellen, dass heist, das man die Idee, unter QBasic einen Server zu coden, gleich vergessen kann.

MfG,
digi


----------

